# Anual Vat RTD



## polly2000 (29 Jun 2007)

Hi 
Does everyone registered for VAT have to submit an annual return of trading?  I get a form every year and thought this was normal but I spoke to someone registered for VAT yesterday and they never saw this form before.
I also submit annual VIES even though my exports are minute to Eu countries but I walked into this myself as at the time I was setting up the business a few years back thought you were obliged to fill instratat and VIES forms. Since discovered none of my freinds bother with this. 

P


----------



## contemporary (29 Jun 2007)

you have to do a RTD, I've never had to do an intrastat or vies but then i think once you start doing them they have got you for life! That said so long as the VAT is paid the others are less important in the grand scheme of things imho


----------



## mirmick (29 Jun 2007)

You dont need to file rtd if you file your vat retunrs bi-monthly. RTD is for the people who set up monthly direct debit and pay revenue each month and then at the year end fil RTD and pay the remaining balance.


----------



## contemporary (30 Jun 2007)

wrong....

[broken link removed]

*When VAT becomes payable*

           7.1 The general rule is that every VAT-registered trader must, by the          19th day of the month following the end of each two-month taxable period          (i.e. January/February, March/April and so on), furnish to the Collector-General          on the prescribed form (VAT 3) a true and correct return for the period          showing the amount of VAT due by him or her and the amount of VAT deductible          by him or her.

          In addition, traders are also required to provide annually a return            on form RTD EUR, which is a return of trading details, purchases and            sales for the year, broken down by VAT rate. 

          [broken link removed] 

*Annual returns*

         7.2 The Collector-General may allow certain traders to make their VAT          returns on an annual basis. This facility is absolutely at the discretion          of the Collector-General and is not available on application. Qualifying          traders will be offered the facility if and when they qualify.

        Form RTD EUR referred to in paragraph 7.1 must be completed also          by these qualifying traders.

        Traders making annual VAT returns may align the date of the return with          the date of their own commercial accounting period.


----------



## Irish Mist (25 Feb 2011)

Does Import VAT claimed during the year go on the RTD?


----------



## Paddy199 (25 Feb 2011)

The figures that are input on the RTD are VAT exclusive. Import does go in somewhere, maybe someone else might be able to help you here.


----------

